# Old Overholt Bottle, recent purchase (with question)



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 8, 2018)

Recently I was able to find this gem online at a price below market value. The condition of it is immaculate and I was surprised it has no scratches and all the labels are on it. Usually the label saying how old it is, tends to disappear. The only thing that would have been better is if the tax seal was still intact on the cap. But that would have driven the price up too. So from looking at this bottle, I can see that the whiskey was made in Broad Ford, however the whiskey was shipped to Ohio after aging, and then bottled at a place called I.R.B.W. No. 1. Does anyone know what those initials stand for? I've looked online and can't find anything about it that has to do with whiskey bottling. And on the bottom there is an Owens-Illinois Glass symbol and the code 5657. I know that means it was made at plant 56 but I cannot find that plant number on the list for Owens-Illinois. Where would that plant be? And of course the 57 in the code means the bottle was made in 1957. Since the label says it's a 7-year old whiskey, it was distilled in Broad Ford in 1950. The facility went out of business there in the late 1950's. Thanks for any help and replies on this.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks like there are no fans of Old Overholt bottles here. Tough crowd.....


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 15, 2019)

In an update to my own post, I.R.B.W. stands for Internal Revenue Bonded Warehouse. It means the building was highly secured, guarded, and held taxable product.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm sorry not to be able to offer any info on it, but it is a nice bottle.  Overholt is the name of one of my better customers.  I'd like to find one for him, but it might not be well received since he's a Mennonite.  Maybe there's a medicine or soda with his name on it out there somewhere...

Your replies of frustration further illustrate the need on this site for a simple like button.  That way, if nobody can offer any help, they can at least show that they saw your post with a positive gesture.  I've mentioned the need for this feature several times for naught.  I sometimes wonder if this site is even being monitored.  Little wonder it's slowly drying up.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 15, 2019)

sandchip said:


> I'm sorry not to be able to offer any info on it, but it is a nice bottle.  Overholt is the name of one of my better customers.  I'd like to find one for him, but it might not be well received since he's a Mennonite.  Maybe there's a medicine or soda with his name on it out there somewhere...
> 
> Your replies of frustration further illustrate the need on this site for a simple like button.  That way, if nobody can offer any help, they can at least show that they saw your post with a positive gesture.  I've mentioned the need for this feature several times for naught.  I sometimes wonder if this site is even being monitored.  Little wonder it's slowly drying up.



Thanks for your message and reply. I hate bumping things but sometimes it's the only way. Overholt does sound like a Mennonite name. The origins are actually Oberholtzer. Indeed it seems to be drying up, and is not monitored or taken care of well. But its posts do show up very high in Google searches.


----------

